# Satellite Radio Announces Toyota Deals



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The nation's two satellite radio services announced deals late last week that will put their services into Toyota vehicles.

XM Satellite Radio said XM-ready models of the 2005 Toyota Avalon, Lexus GS 300, and Lexus GS 430 are now available at automobile dealerships nationwide. The three vehicle models have XM as a dealer-installed option.

Starting in 2006, XM will be available as factory-installed equipment in a variety of Toyota and Lexus vehicles, the satellite radio company said.

As for Sirius, the satellite radio company said that beginning this month its service will be available in five 2005 Toyota models: Toyota Camry, Toyota (2005 and 2006) Solara and Solara Convertible, Scion xA, Scion xB and Scion tC.

The Sirius Toyota deal offers post-production or dealer-installed options on select vehicle lines.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

It's just a matter of time before it's standard equipment . And that should have am and fm worried.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

mainedish said:


> It's just a matter of time before it's standard equipment . And that should have am and fm worried.


I agree with you to a point. I personally cannot do without local radio. While driving to work in the morning, listening to local news and traffic is essential. While satellite radio does serve some cities with local information, it's not the same things as a good local talk radio station.

IMHO, satellite radio is filling a niche but I don't think it will ever really "take over" the value provided in local radio.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> I agree with you to a point. I personally cannot do without local radio. While driving to work in the morning, listening to local news and traffic is essential. While satellite radio does serve some cities with local information, it's not the same things as a good local talk radio station.
> 
> IMHO, satellite radio is filling a niche but I don't think it will ever really "take over" the value provided in local radio.


I agree with your point also. I think both will work . I think AM-FM will continue to do ok and Sat Radio will continue to grow.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If the average listener listened to terrestrial radio as much as I do, the AM/FM band would have been dead moths ago. I always used FM to compliment my XM listening, but ever since I got Sirius I have never listened to FM or AM on my own free will, except for occasionally tuning into 1610 AM, the NY State Thruway Advisory station during the winter. The tuner on my home theater receiver is still on 92.9 which used to be a classic rock/new rock mix, it's been all talk since the week before thanksgiving. When I drive my mom’s car, I have CDs with me. I'm making a strong point not to support my local broadcasters. Once in a great while I do miss listening to the local morning show, but then I tune into O&A and hear them say what they want not tip toe around certain words. 

Every AM/FM station in the country could go to dead air tomorrow and I wouldn’t notice nor would I care.


----------

